#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  "Здоровое" вегетарианство

## Лариса

Вопрос вегетарианцам. Подскажите ,пожалуйста, как правильно сбалансировать питание при вегетарианстве.  Какие конкретно витамины и минералы следует принимать, чтобы не развилась анемия и не было слабости. Сколько растительного белка следует принимать в день. Примерно, какие продукты и их количество. Есть печальный опыт несбалансированного вегетарианства, не хочется повторять.

----------


## Аньезка

Лариса, уточните, пожалуйста, для начала.
Вас интересует ово/лакто-вегетарианство (т.е. с молоком, яйцами, медом), или чистое веганство?

----------


## Аньезка

В любом случае,
КАК ПЕРЕЙТИ НА ВЕГАНСКУЮ ДИЕТУ. Этот справочник предоставлен Комитетом Врачей за Ответственную Медицину (PCRM)
http://veganstarterrussian.blogspot.com/

Рекомендации для составления вегетарианских диет для беременных (можно использовать и небеременным, конечно же  :Wink:  )
http://blogs.mail.ru/community/vedku...A9693D9A2.html

А вообще, по рецептам и советам рекомендую вот это коммьюнити в ЖЖ:
http://community.livejournal.com/lactovegetarian/

----------

Ната (18.11.2011), Степан Т (16.08.2013)

----------


## Лариса

Анечка, спасибо за ссылки! Меня и нтересует не полное веганство, яйца и мёд хочу оставить. Хотелось бы исключить молочные продукты и мясо, рыбу (всё убойное).

----------


## Yeshe

Молоко и все молочное никак не относится к убойным продуктам. Это самое что ни на есть живое. Более того, там много таких веществ, которые трудно заменить химическими препаратами и другими продуктами. 

Говорят, что хорошая (по составу веществ) замена мясу - это соя. Мне нравится.

----------

Степан Т (16.08.2013)

----------


## Лариса

Ну, ясно, что молоко - не убойный продукт. Просто считаю ,что это тоже насилие - заставлять корову всё время вырабатывать молоко.  Просто, представлю по себе, всю жизнь производить молоко.  УЖОС!

----------


## Буль

В таком случае почему же Вы хотите оставить яйца?  :Smilie:  А мёд?

----------

Fat (29.05.2009)

----------


## Спокойный

> В таком случае почему же Вы хотите оставить яйца?  А мёд?


Просто, наверное, представить себя производящей молоко Лариса может, а производящей яйца и мёд, нет.

----------

Буль (11.01.2011)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Ну, ясно, что молоко - не убойный продукт. Просто считаю ,что это тоже насилие - заставлять корову всё время вырабатывать молоко.  Просто, представлю по себе, всю жизнь производить молоко.  УЖОС!


Если бы видели в каких условиях живут куры на птицефабриках (чудовищная теснота, шум...).  :EEK!:  Птицы просто сходят с ума, начинают выщипывать перья у друг друга...  У коров условия на фермах и то лучше.

----------


## Аньезка

Лариса, прощу прощения, что своим вопросом спровоцировала все последующие реплики. Это Ваше личное дело, что есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Лариса, прощу прощения, что своим вопросом спровоцировала все последующие реплики. Это Ваше личное дело, что есть.


Не наговаривай на себя, ты не спровоцировала последующие реплики. Их спровоцировала сама Лариса.

----------


## Лариса

Ну, разгромили меня здесь в пух и прах! :Smilie:  Могу ответить, мёд я не ем вообще. Яйца я покупаю у соседа. Его курицы гуляют на лугу. И ложат яйца вне зависимости от человека. И одна из десяти только садиться выводить циплят. А остальные яйца ,просто , "пропадают". Не надо столько агрессии, я никого не заставляю становиться вегетарианцами. Просто, прошу поделиться опытом знающих.

----------


## Спокойный

Вообще, про мёд это какая-то новая веха в нескончаемой теме про вегетарианство.  :Smilie: 
А ведь здоровская вещь, доложу я вам.

----------


## Komuso

Доброго времени,
в теорию я вдаваться не буду, т.к. практически независимо от темы обсуждения, почти всегда можно найти оппонентов. Ну а вегетарианство - одна из самых излюбленных тем для споров.

Я сам провегетарианствовал более 10-ти лет. Исключил мясо всех видов, рыбу, птицу, колбасы и т.п., исключил также яйца.
Оставил в рационе: орехи всех видов, мёд, пергу и молоко. Никаких отрицательных эффектов не наблюдал, слабости не было. Напротив, тренировался до 5-ти часов в день (когда время было)
 :Cool:

----------

Степан Т (16.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Я могу рассказать про себя, но это вряд ли поможет автору, т.к. я ем молочку.
Вегетарианка уже 18 лет (почти с раннего детства). Я, конечно, почитываю все эти книжечки про правильное питание, но в действительности просто слушаю свой организм. 1/3 моего рациона составляют молочные продукты: это йогурты, кефир, сметана, сыры, сливочное масло, сливки и проч. Яйца в чистом виде ем мало (просто не очень люблю). Оставшиеся 2/3 это: салаты, овощные блюда, бобовые, орехи, фрукты, мед, и каши. Овощи всегда с оливковым маслом. Иногда красное вино - 1 бокал (по моим ощущением, оно оч хорошо помогает усвоится всей этой траве  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Главное, чтобы еда была разнообразной, и не сводилась к фаст-фуду. 

В заключении могу сказать, что моя близкая подруга, которая еще в универе, насмотревшись на меня, приняла решение стать вегетарианкой, сейчас на 3-м месяце беременности. По анализам - все супер, т.е. все что надо (железо и прочее) в норме.  :Smilie:

----------

Ната (18.11.2011)

----------


## Спокойный

> Я сам провегетарианствовал более 10-ти лет.


А потом что случилось? Почему начали? Почему закончили?

----------


## Komuso

> А потом что случилось? Почему начали? Почему закончили?


Начал потому, что организм просто отказался от мяса, мне не захотелось его есть. Сейчас я иногда могу съесть рыбу или даже что-то мясное. Обычно это случается, если я куда-то иду. Обхожусь без мяса свободно и насилия к себе не применяю.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Я могу рассказать про себя, но это вряд ли поможет автору, т.к. я ем молочку.
> Вегетарианка уже 18 лет (почти с раннего детства). Я, конечно, почитываю все эти книжечки про правильное питание, но в действительности просто слушаю свой организм. 1/3 моего рациона составляют молочные продукты: это йогурты, кефир, сметана, сыры, сливочное масло, сливки и проч. Яйца в чистом виде ем мало (просто не очень люблю). Оставшиеся 2/3 это: салаты, овощные блюда, бобовые, орехи, фрукты, мед, и каши. Овощи всегда с оливковым маслом. Иногда красное вино - 1 бокал (по моим ощущением, оно оч хорошо помогает усвоится всей этой траве ). Главное, чтобы еда была разнообразной, и не сводилась к фаст-фуду. 
> 
> В заключении могу сказать, что моя близкая подруга, которая еще в универе, насмотревшись на меня, приняла решение стать вегетарианкой, сейчас на 3-м месяце беременности. По анализам - все супер, т.е. все что надо (железо и прочее) в норме.


Полностью Вас поддерживаю. 

В питании действительно самое главное прислушиваться к своему организму. То что полезно и хорошо для одного человека, может совершенно не усваиваться у другого человека. 
Что касается набора продуктов у Aniezka - очень здоровый вариант (замечательно подходит и для беременных и для детей - исключая вино, конечно  :Wink:  ). Но опять таки с оговоркой, что все очень индивидуально. Много людей у которых не усваиваются молочные продукты. Очень многие дети отказываются есть овощи , не потому что это каприз, а просто у ребенка еще не зрелая ферментативная ситема - и здесь все советы знакомых, что вот у них ребенок капусту ест прекрасно - для Вашего ребенка не пременимы. Но с возрастом все может измениться.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Ну, разгромили меня здесь в пух и прах! Могу ответить, мёд я не ем вообще. Яйца я покупаю у соседа. Его курицы гуляют на лугу. И ложат яйца вне зависимости от человека. И одна из десяти только садиться выводить циплят. А остальные яйца ,просто , "пропадают". Не надо столько агрессии, я никого не заставляю становиться вегетарианцами. Просто, прошу поделиться опытом знающих.


Так никакой агрессии нет. Вегетарианство дело замечательное. Уважение и почет! Просто есть печальная правда о птицефабриках.
На счет того чтобы есть яйца купленные у соседа - если у соседа в курятнике есть и петух, то яйца из такого курятника - с живым зародышем. И есть их не совсем вегетарианский подход :Wink:

----------


## Лариса

И ещё вопрос, стоит ли принимать дополнительно витамины и минералы? Железо, кальций , витамин В12 , я думаю, обязательно. А как с другими?

----------

